# What's the code for vip211?



## cjin62 (May 27, 2009)

Hi - I'm trying to configure my Vizio remote to control the vip211 receiver, but tried all the codes listed in the Vizio manual under Dish Networks, and didn't find any that works. Anyone knows what the correct code is for vip211?

Thanks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

One of those codes probably does work if you set the 211 to IR address 1.


----------



## jhwenger (May 28, 2009)

Are there any codes listed for Echostar? When I was setting up my Tivo the Dish codes didn't work but the old Echostar ones did.


----------

